# Why are my chicken cutlets getting soggy?



## thomamon (Jul 10, 2012)

I am getting so frustrated, everytime I try to bake my chicken cutlets lately they are getting soggy in the oven.

I was spraying them with olive oil pam and thought that was it.  But today I tried a coating of real olive oil.  They looked great, flipped them over and when I went to flip them again, the side that was crisp was all soggy. 

They never use to do this and I can not figure out why.  I have them breaded with eggs and breadcrumbs and bake them on 350.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 10, 2012)

Cook them on a short wire mesh rack or grill, to keep the cutlets from simmering in their grease. I bought a couple of them at my local restaurant supply although they never told me what they are used for. They elevate whatever is placed upon the wire mesh about 1/2 inch, and allow the grease to collect on the surface below without contacting the item being cooked.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, thomamom.   Yes, use a baking rack to keep them out of the grease.  Make sure your oven is completely preheated, and I would probably go a little higher, maybe 375F, to get that crispy coating.  When you take them out of the oven, keep them on the rack a for a bit before you serve them, so the air can circulate around them and keep them crisp.  

There shouldn't be a need to coat them with oil after you've breaded them with your egg and breadcrumb mixture, maybe that's also what's keeping them from getting crispy.  

Now I want breaded chicken cutlets.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 10, 2012)

A trick I use is to bake them on a bed of twiggy herbs.  I use rosemary as I have an unlimited supply, but any will work.  I get soggy cutlets when they boil in grease.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 10, 2012)

Bigjim68 said:


> A trick I use is to bake them on a bed of twiggy herbs.  I use rosemary as I have an unlimited supply, but any will work.  I get soggy cutlets when they boil in grease.


I've done that too! I had a huge rosemary bush in my garden. I had an unlimited supply of rosemary. I often cooked pork chops on a bed of rosemary, with good results.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 11, 2012)

Let us know if using the rack/rosemary solved your problem.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2012)

Jack the heat up to 375 or 400.

I cook tenders at 425 or 450


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe just too much oil?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 11, 2012)

*Thoma:  Chicken Cutlets Better Sautéed in Olive Oil*

 Buonasera,

Firstly, I would be reluctant to bake pounded Italian chicken cutlets or veal cutlets, as they are so quick to prepare and they are very fine and delicate.  

I would employ chicken breasts for baking. 

Another point, might be to use a different type of bread crumbs for a real crispy chicken. 

I only use 1 tblsp. per person of olive oil or Evoo when sauté-ing ... Which oil did you use ?   

The bread crumbs which I had been recommended on D.C. to use are Japanese, Panko, and I believe is their name at moment. Normally, I use Italian ones in Italy and make my own in Madrid Capital.

Hope all turns out much better the next time ... 

Ciao, Kind regards. 
Margaux.


----------



## Oldvine (Jul 11, 2012)

As soon as you flip the crispy side down, the cutlets are exuding some liquid and that causes that side to go soggy.    I think I would raise the temp to keep the liquids evaporated or saute them on top of the stove.


----------



## thomamon (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

I will have to try and find something like that to put them on.

I never had a problem until recently, so I don't understand what it was.  My neighbor use to bake them like this all the time and they were the best I ever had, they were never soggy.  I finally got to the point where I I am so frustrated.

I do not want to fry them, trying to do it on a little healthier side.

I think I will check Bed, Bath & Beyond and see if they have everything.


----------

